# Can't stop smoking! (blue exhaust smoke)



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, I've asked before, and need some more opinions. When I bought my car, after long periods of idle, I'd notice it'd smoke when you hit the gas. Didn't seem like a big issue and actually forgot about it. Last summer I put a 3" catless dp on, and notice after about 1min of idling, sometimes less, it'd start smoking, and hitting the throttle would cause big plumes of smoke. Then it started to do it in the amount of time just at stop lights and stop signs. Then it was pretty much every time I'd accelerate. The intercooler would fill up with oil, probably about a cup or two of oil every oil change. So this is what I did. Thinking it's probably the turbo, but thought I'd start with simple things first.

First I ditched the PCV system and installed a catch can... didn't help with smoking, so it's not the PCV valve.

Winter hit and the smoking seemed to go away (probably mostly just blending in with typical winter exhaust vapor). but it did seem to stop consuming as much oil as it did. Then it started up again.

Earlier this month I swapped turbos, and it seemed to help a lot, but I still notice after idling for a few minutes, it'll put out a significant quantity of smoke. Now, I drained the intercooler, but didn't really "clean" it out. So parts of me says it's just that, but other parts say I'm kidding myself and there's more problems. 

Can anyone else give me ideas? Smokes after periods of idle. Doesn't smoke on cold start-up, but will smoke a bit if started after only a short period of being off. Turbo new, PCV system redone. That's about all I can say right now.


----------



## jeffs789 (May 23, 2007)

turbo might be leaking oil directly into the exhaust causing the smoke. If so itll smoke really bad at idle and go away when you rev it up.

it might also be your valve stem seals.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

jeffs789 said:


> turbo might be leaking oil directly into the exhaust causing the smoke. If so itll smoke really bad at idle and go away when you rev it up.
> 
> it might also be your valve stem seals.


Turbo is new.

I did notice a little kink in my return line, I'm gonna try replacing that and see what happens.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

This is "comforting" to me, lol
http://www.rx7club.com/showthread.php?t=727476

I know it's from an rx7 forum, but it's about turbos in general, and I'm thinking that's what is going on with mine.


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

jeffs789 said:


> turbo might be leaking oil directly into the exhaust causing the smoke. If so itll smoke really bad at idle and go away when you rev it up.
> 
> it might also be your valve stem seals.


I had this problem and was hoping it wasn't the VSS... Yet the fact that i can pour oil out of my old turbo and I get no smoke now, leads me to think its more likely the turbo .


does it look like there is some fresh oil on the turbo driping? run fine but just have the blue smoke?

it used to be only after long idles for me too, then not long ago it just started dumping oil out the exhaust :laugh:

i don't think there is a real good way to test which it is, but im going to put my bets on bad turbo seals.


----------



## HighFive_GTI (May 6, 2006)

I have the exact same problem. Haven't really dug into it yet but I checked my intercooler and charge lines which were bone dry. Very curious to see what you find.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

elliott18t said:


> I had this problem and was hoping it wasn't the VSS... Yet the fact that i can pour oil out of my old turbo and I get no smoke now, leads me to think its more likely the turbo .
> 
> 
> does it look like there is some fresh oil on the turbo driping? run fine but just have the blue smoke?
> ...


Once again, turbo is not even a month old. Since I had oil in the intercooler, it must not be VSS or Rings because it wouldn't be going to the intercooler, it'd have to work it's way against the flow of the engine.

It still seems the return line is the culprit, at least that's what I'm going with now, I'll let you guys know when I get it done.


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

Consider checking your head gasket. Take a mirror and look behind the engine as well as as the front for any signs of wetness or leakage. These are the same symptoms as a failed head gasket.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

tsouth said:


> Consider checking your head gasket. Take a mirror and look behind the engine as well as as the front for any signs of wetness or leakage. These are the same symptoms as a failed head gasket.


No white smoke, just blue, and haven't gone through ANY coolant, and coolant is free of oil and oil is free of coolant.


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

My car didn't have any mixture of oil and coolant vice versa as well, but the headgasket has blown. 

Another probable cause may be that the water condensates inside the catch can which is then burnt through the pcv system. Check to see if there is any liquid inside the catch can and pour it out. 

Either way, good luck to you man. I hope it isn't anything serious. :thumbup:


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

tsouth said:


> My car didn't have any mixture of oil and coolant vice versa as well, but the headgasket has blown.
> 
> Another probable cause may be that the water condensates inside the catch can which is then burnt through the pcv system. Check to see if there is any liquid inside the catch can and pour it out.
> 
> Either way, good luck to you man. I hope it isn't anything serious. :thumbup:


Thanks, I'm pretty sure it's not the head gasket because it's definitely oil smoke, not coolant smoke, but yeah, hopefully this will fix it. There is liquid in the catch can, but that's what it's supposed to do and with the temps lately it catches a lot, but nothing coolant like that I can tell. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Replaced this tonight, well see if it helps, I sure hope so, but it got dark so it was tough to see if it was starting to smoke again. I'll check in the morning after a few highway runs to try and clear things up.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

does your catch can vent to air or back into the intake? when i took my pcv off and put in a recirculating catch can my car smoked like crazy at idle so i got a different catch can that vented to atmosphere and it fixed it. the first can i had didnt have baffles. it was a ****ty ebay one but i bought one from 034 and its way better.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

martin13 said:


> does your catch can vent to air or back into the intake? when i took my pcv off and put in a recirculating catch can my car smoked like crazy at idle so i got a different catch can that vented to atmosphere and it fixed it. the first can i had didnt have baffles. it was a ****ty ebay one but i bought one from 034 and its way better.


Yeah, mines a eBay one, but I have ran it venting to atmosphere before, and it didn't change anything, but it was just for a short time.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

sdavis872 said:


> Yeah, mines a eBay one, but I have ran it venting to atmosphere before, and it didn't change anything, but it was just for a short time.


what size is the tubing youre running to it? if the tubing is too small (it should ideally be like 3/4" -1") then it wont let enough gas vent and it can cause oil to burn.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

martin13 said:


> what size is the tubing youre running to it? if the tubing is too small (it should ideally be like 3/4" -1") then it wont let enough gas vent and it can cause oil to burn.


3/4 from the breathers to 5/8 (since that's what the fittings on the can are). Maybe I will try larger hose, or just stick a filter on there and let it breath freely, haha.


----------



## infam0us91 (May 21, 2009)

i have the same problem i changed my turbo recently thinking it was that and nope samething. just the other day i changed the pcv valve and still the samething and lost alot of boost. 

any update on it?


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll let you know after a few days. I might also go back and rework my catch can. I'm feeling confident that it was this return line.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, it still seems to be smoking....
Parts of me want to say it's just residual, but I've done too many mile since to think it's just that.

But here's the update:
I completely ditched the catch can and just stuck 2 breather filters on (one for valve cover, one for the lower block breather). Why? Because I was thinking if I was getting excess blow by in an amount that the catch can couldn't catch, maybe that was it. But it didn't seem to help.

I noticed today it gives a little huff on start up, so maybe it's bad valve stem seals.... 

Here's when it smokes (a clearer description):
It smokes a very little bit on cold starts.
It smokes a lot on "hot" starts (such as if I drive, then shut it of, then within like 15min start it again).
And after periods of idle (maybe even only like 30 seconds).

What I just dont get is it seems to, for the most park, be smoking almost as much, but I replaced the turbo, the oil return line, no blow by is able to get in, so how did oil collect in the intercooler from the turbo? Things seem to lean towards valve seals, but I dont see how oil could get in the intercooler from that.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

One thing I'm thinking still is, could I just have not enough back pressure? I mean, people run straight piped and have no problems, but maybe I'm just unlucky enough to have a car that doesn't like it. The smoke really didn't show it's face until I switched to a catless 3" down pipe. If it doesn't clear up soon, I'll probably either put the stock DP back on or buy a cat to put on the 3" to add a little back pressure and clean some of the oil smoke.


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

do a compression test. normally blue smoke = oil, or is a sign of bad piston rings.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

It's definitely oil. I do need to do a compression test, I just dont really want to, lol. But what are the symptoms of bad rings and why do bad rings cause smoke? I just dont see my symptoms fitting bad rings.


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

do a compression test and you will see the symptoms are. When you start you car at cold start, blue smoke for a few seconds - blue smoke while driving in some cases. I recommend doing a compression test asap, its also cant hurt. Lmk


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Pg-Getta1.8 said:


> do a compression test and you will see the symptoms are. When you start you car at cold start, blue smoke for a few seconds - blue smoke while driving in some cases. I recommend doing a compression test asap, its also cant hurt. Lmk


It's more like when I start it cold, the's a tiny little wisp of smoke, and I've only seen it happen once actually, but then as it get warmer, it smokes more after idle. If I shut it off and restart while still warm (say, 10 min later) it'll let out a big puff of smoke.

Usually in all cases when I hit the throttle, lets out it's puff then it goes away until I start to idle for a time.

But yes, I'll try and get a compression test done soon.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Haven't done a compression test yet, but I've found that if I drive aggressively, it DOESN'T smoke as much, if at all. Thought I'd share that. Oil level hasn't dropped (at least to notice it). Once I get a friend with the stuff to do a compression test I'll do it.

Could this be residual that I just cant get cleared out, but when I'm driving more aggressively it clears it to a place that makes it smoke less, then when I'm less aggressive it "pools" back to where it was? I'll have to check my intercooler as I haven't since I did the oil return line. But how much oil need to be sucked in to cause smoke? Because if just a little amount can cause it, then maybe this is plausible.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

i dont know if a compression test is gonna do much for checking your rings, you probably have to do a leak down test to properly check them. it could be rings though because at idle there is negative pressure in the combustion chamber that can draw oil up past the rings and once you start driving and hit boost, some pressure can get past the rings and cause positive crank case pressure putting more oil into your pipes than normal. my friends honda had bad rings once, it was so bad that when he hit boost his dip stick would blow out lol


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

MKIII_96 said:


> i dont know if a compression test is gonna do much for checking your rings, you probably have to do a leak down test to properly check them. it could be rings though because at idle there is negative pressure in the combustion chamber that can draw oil up past the rings and once you start driving and hit boost, some pressure can get past the rings and cause positive crank case pressure putting more oil into your pipes than normal. my friends honda had bad rings once, it was so bad that when he hit boost his dip stick would blow out lol


But wouldn't that oil being drawn up be burning right away? I dont have any smoke until I accelerate or after I start the car after it's only been sitting a few minutes.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I had to clean out ALL of my charge pipes and FMIC after my last turbo blew, I'm still in the process of finishing the install since my not so helpful helper thew away my coolant banjo bolt:banghead:

I haven't had the chance to start her up yet but the amount of oil that had been passed through the turbo all the way into my intake manifold would sure to have caused alot of smoke. 

Did you have a turbo go bad before the swap?

Have you checked your intercooler and charge pipes and possibly your manifold for any pooling?

Just a couple thoughts.eace:


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

DMVDUB said:


> I had to clean out ALL of my charge pipes and FMIC after my last turbo blew, I'm still in the process of finishing the install since my not so helpful helper thew away my coolant banjo bolt:banghead:
> 
> I haven't had the chance to start her up yet but the amount of oil that had been passed through the turbo all the way into my intake manifold would sure to have caused alot of smoke.
> 
> ...


Well, I replaced the turbo because I was certain the smoking was from there, and there certainly was a lot of oil in the intercooler and charge pipes. I drained it all out, didn't get the chance to really thoroughly clean them, but it should have mostly been cleared. Then I noticed the kinked return line a few weeks later, replaced that, havent had the chance to clean out anything again, but I wouldn't imagine it being much. And it's been over a week since that's happened, so I'd think things would be clearing out a bit by now.


----------



## Gonzaga (Jan 16, 2010)

Had the same problem, it was the valve stem seals. Is`s common problem with 1.8T engines, at least here in Europe. After driving, leave the car to idle min or two and then push the throttle, if you se blue smoke coming out 99% that the valve seals are bad. You can test this, drive the car downhill in 2 or 3rd gear without touching the throttle paddle, ask your friend do drive behind you, if blue smoke starts to come out then your valve seals are bad. If I understand this correctly, when the engine is idling, it is in vacuum, oil starts to leak through bad valve stem seals into combustion chamber. 

Best regards


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks, 

I'd rather it be that over piston rings.


----------



## HighFive_GTI (May 6, 2006)

I have the exact same symptoms as the op. I have not come to a defined conclusion but this is what I have checked. 

- Checked the pancake pipe for oil. It was bone dry. 

- Removed the turbo oil return line. Clear 

- Checked compressor side turbo shaft play. I would say 1/32th of an inch radial play no axial. 

- Did a leak down test on all four cylinders. The results were 3 of the cylinders were extremely low 2-3% leak down and the fourth was around 14% with audible air noise from the oil filler and dipstick holes, meaning rings. The absolute value of 14% is not bad (if you believe the gauge is accurate) but you can also look at it as the fourth cylinder is 6 times worse than the other three. 

From what I have checked I do not think it is my turbo or PCV. I would have to say it has to do with either cylinder 4's rings or valve guides and or valve seals. I am not exactly sure how to do an isolated test to determine the valve guides or seals. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

HighFive_GTI said:


> What are your thoughts?


 
First i would say do a compression test with the car "warm". You are looking for 148 - 203psi and no more then 10% difference between cylinders. 

If you do this and ur numbers are good, its prob the head (valve seals). 

before you go pulling ur motor apart, i recommend draining the oil and pulling the pan. Check to make sure the oil pump is good, and the pickup tube isnt clogged. 

i hope this helps, when u preform the comp. test post up some numbers. :thumbup:


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Compression test results: 

175psi 
175psi 
170psi 
160psi 

According to Bentley, they should be between 140psi-200psi with no more than 25psi difference between. So compression test it good. The smoking at start is is really making me lean towards valve stem seals.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

So, whats next? Here's the current situation.

Compression test is good.
Oil consumption has dropped drastically. To a point where after weeks, still no noticeable change.
Smoking under periods of vacuum.
Smoking on start up, significantly after warm starts, not much if any on cold starts.
When driving aggressively, i.e. increased boost over longer periods of time, it smokes less.

So my logical, vac pulling oil into compression chamber, boost keeps it out, and after the car is turned off oil seeps in for a while (valve stem seals?) but after an hour the oil drains past the piston rings and there's no significant amount of oil in the cylinder. Would this be normal for piston rings to allow the oil to drain so quickly?


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

valve stem seals for sure...


----------



## HighFive_GTI (May 6, 2006)

Checked my compression:

Cyl 1 160 
Cyl 2 160
Cyl 3 160
Cyl 4 150

Leakdown test

Cyl 1 3%
Cyl 2 2%
Cyl 3 4%
Cyl 4 14% with audible air hissing from oil fill cap and dipstick plug.


----------



## abajan (May 13, 2010)

*Smoking Passat '02 1.8T*

My problem is very much the same as sdavis872 except for how it started. 

My smoking problem started directly after the oil change and has progressively gotten worst (smoking) overtime. All this time there were no performance issue until recently( approx 6 months later) I am feeling that the turbo is not responding as it should but still the car is not giving any other noticeable problem neither no CEL.

I was told by the mechanic that the smoking would go away since oil might have gotten into one of the tube and will burn off. Then I was told after that didnt happen that it maybe the seals that might have been hardened prior to the oil change ?

I believe that there might be 2 problems (most recently something to do with the turbo ) but I am going to get the compression test done. Any advice will be welcome.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

When does it smoke? Start-up? After periods of vacuum? All the time?

Check PCV valve, cheapest and simplest thing to do.

Are you using any oil? Check your intercooler for oil. If there is any, check your oil return line for any pinching or damage, and maybe replace it. If it's restricted, oil will push past the turbo seals, even if the turbo is good.

If none of that is your problem, check compression. If it's good, and no oil in intercooler, then either bad valve stem seals or bad oil control rings. You can try unclogging the oil control rings by dumping a little seafoam or marvel mystery oil into the par plug holes and letting it sit over night (the idea is it will clean the oil control rings as it seeps past).

I'm at a point where I'm not using any oil, but it still smokes, so I'm going to double check my intercooler pipes, and if that's not it, then it's probably a really small valve stem seal leak and I'll just put a cat back on and ignore it.


----------



## abajan (May 13, 2010)

It smokes

1) A puff when I start 
2) After I start and dont move for a least 4 mins with engine idling.
3) When I stop (approx 8min) for a prolong period after driving with engine idling

Yes I am losing some oil since I have to put in about 1/2 quart every 2 month. I havent checked the intercooler recently but when I removed the hoses during a timing belt change I didnt notice any oil dripping or excess but I can check it again.
Note that when I am driving the smoking goes away since I can stop and rev without seeing smoke.

What I notice that the smoking has gotten more frequent recently. I have also noticed a slower response in the turbo.

I have to check on the PCV ( I am not sure that I have one ) , I haven't been able to check anything this weekend since I have some exams finishing Tuesday next.


Do you know if there are any useful checks that I can make on the VagCom 409.1 or the VCDS lite since I have that ?


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

If your car is stock, you have a PCV valve, it's under the intake manifold.

The symptoms to me sound like bad rings, valve stem seals, or maybe the PCV, but the smoking on start up is usually an indication of valve stem seals. If it just a little puff, or is there a few seconds of smoking? Do you have a cat, or catless exhaust? Do a compression test.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bump for new developments

When I run the A/C it doesn't smoke and hardly uses any oil. When it's cold (winter) doesn't seem to smoke and doesn't seem to use hardly any oil. When it's hot and I dont use the A/C it smokes and goes through about half a quart in less than a month. Also, had 2 different hose clamps come off of charge pipes, both times had oil residue that blew out with the boost leak, so oil is making it's way between the turbo and intake somehow.

To remind everyone:
Turbo was replaced durning winter
PCV system is gone
Breathers go to a catch can then into the TIP via the PRV valve. Catch can is barely catching anything (can is filled with stainless steel wool and copper wool).

So oil gettin into intake piping, but the catch can doesn't seem to be collecting much. Defective turbo? Or is the oil somehow making it's way past the catch can?


----------



## areyouanywhere (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, how did I miss this thread before I posted mine?? I am having the same problem, blue smoke only when idling, however not on startup. I guess I will check my oil return line, pcv valve, and do a leakdown test this weekend! Already did a compression test which came back good.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

radlynx said:


> valve stem seals for sure...


x2...... i had an motor that did this same thing. ended up being the valve stem seals. easy to change in the car if your not wanting to take the head off the motor.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

But wouldn't valve stem seals cause smoking on cold starts? And would AC cause it to not smoke and not burn oil?


----------



## areyouanywhere (Jun 20, 2009)

sdavis872 said:


> But wouldn't valve stem seals cause smoking on cold starts? And would AC cause it to not smoke and not burn oil?


I got the exact same issue. If I turn my a/c on it won't smoke at all, and it smokes any time I am idling. Is this definately valve seals? I would hate to replace them when it is really the turbo or something else..


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm convinced mine is oil control rings, but that's mainly because it doesn't smoke on cold starts. Also if I recirculate my catch can, my intercooler pipes get oil in them (because the catch can is cheap and doesn't catch much) and if I VTA it smokes more since there isn't as much vac being pulled in the crank case.


----------



## areyouanywhere (Jun 20, 2009)

If you figure it out please post and let me know what the problem was, I will do the same. I am going to do a leakdown test this weekend which will hopefully tell me if it is the valve seals or not. I also have no smoke on a cold start, it sounds like our problems may be the same.


----------



## 20VCanuck (Mar 11, 2011)

guess im in the same boat as you guys.:thumbdown:
mine started smoking as soon as I installed my catless exhaust.

no smoke on cold start, amd usually only after warm start or when reving at operating temp.

redid the whole pcv system so thats good, compression is fine 185 across the board.


----------



## giles712 (Aug 4, 2009)

Exact same situation as everybody else. my car has 155k miles and has been chipped for 30k miles, RP K04 turbo with around 3k miles. 

How difficult is it to replace the valve stem seals? do I need to remove the head? could it be done in a few hours (with expert mechanical ability and all tools needed)?


----------



## SickAzzGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm in this boat too! Kinda weird.... no one has figured out a solution?!

I know this is an old thread and hate to bring it "back to life" but my Jetta is starting to smoke...

Symptoms:

- No smoke on startup
- No smoke while driving 
- Minor smoke at idle IF I just drove the car hard
- Significant smoke if the car idles for a LONG time and/or after driving "lightly"

The smoke is a bluish/white... no sweet smelling ANYTHING though! I'm pretty sure mine is a turbo seal... I have a bad TIP as well, it BARELY holds tight to the turbo! (I'm wondering if THIS could cause it?!?) Car has a Stage II ARP chip and runs REALLY rich (atleast it smells like it is!), I don't have an A/F Gauge yet!

I have a guy with a turbo mani/turbo (K03 - what is stock on my car) with no shaft play or anything for $100!!! I'm wondering if I should scoop this up - that way when I change the TIP to a Forge Silicone one, I can swap out turbos as well!!!

EDIT: No oil in coolant and vice versa! Also I haven't lost A LICK!!! What gives!?!?


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

First off sorry to bump an old post but it has to do with same issue... 

SDavis did you ever get this issue fixed? Or Find out what it was?

Currently have the same issue pulled spark plugs to do compression test found ashy spark plugs which points to valve steam seals and compression test results were all good.

Just looking for answer whether you replaced valve steam seals...


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

JWishnok said:


> First off sorry to bump an old post but it has to do with same issue...
> 
> SDavis did you ever get this issue fixed? Or Find out what it was?
> 
> ...


Never figured it out, sold the car and bought a W8 Passat. I'm certain it was valve stem seals or oil control rings. To my knowledge the car still smokes as good as ever, so the current owner hasn't fixed it (sold it in February to a high school kid, and some other high school kid bought it from him since).


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay thanks for quick response:beer:

sent from chocolate thundaaaabolt


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

sdavis872 said:


> So, whats next? Here's the current situation.
> 
> Compression test is good.
> Oil consumption has dropped drastically. To a point where after weeks, still no noticeable change.
> ...


just a side note my precision turbo blew out oil seals second day after i installed it so new or not new, depending on turbos, and manufacturer parts there could be possible defects. When my t3t4 ebay turbo shaft play went to ****, it would only smoke during startup, and when letting off but under boost it would not.


----------



## gtiorangatang (Nov 24, 2011)

*Same Issue*

Updates? I'm having the same exact issue. Bringing this back from the dead because I can't get an answer! Thanks





2007 Gti Fahrenheit FSI APR Stage ll


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

gtiorangatang said:


> Updates? I'm having the same exact issue. Bringing this back from the dead because I can't get an answer! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sold the car 2 years ago. Was never able to get it worked out, still smokes for the current owner. Hopefully someone else has found a solution. I was at the point where I think it either needed valve stem seals or possibly rings, but compression was decent, unless just the oil control rings were bad.


----------



## gtiorangatang (Nov 24, 2011)

*I will figure it out and post it*



sdavis872 said:


> I sold the car 2 years ago. Was never able to get it worked out, still smokes for the current owner. Hopefully someone else has found a solution. I was at the point where I think it either needed valve stem seals or possibly rings, but compression was decent, unless just the oil control rings were bad.



I will be working diligently on a solution to this problem for the next 2 weeks. I will post up what I find. Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## Bflan95 (Feb 8, 2014)

Did you figure anything out yet? I'm having the same problem


----------



## gtiorangatang (Nov 24, 2011)

*Quick Fix to Problem*

I still burn oil but its less noticeable then before. I have a 42DD down pipe. I recently bought a high flow cat for it and bolted it up. I started to notice the clouds of oil smoke about a year after going stage ll (recently). I believe the smoking started due to low back pressure. The low back pressure might have caused something to fail further up stream towards the engine or because the fact that its tuned could be it also. These Volkswagen's were designed to have some amount of back pressure. Before I bought the high flow cat all I had was a resonator. My suitcase muffler and catalytic converter were deleted for my custom exhaust. Car sounded amazing but smelled horrible. She slowed down the smoking most likely because of the new cat burning off the oil before it reaches the end of the tail pipe. 


So, now its not as embarrassing to drive around but I have other problems. Oil on my spark plugs. Oil is getting into where it should not be. I believe it is the valve seal that could be leaking oil onto the bottom of the plugs. This could also be caused by the PCV system. I believe my PCV system has a clog in it and is causing oil to pushed were it does not belong. I have the new revised PCV valve also. 

The true fix. Replacing the system with better pieces. I don't just mean the PCV Valve itself. I talking about the breather tube (metal line that connect to the turbo it has a check valve that tends to go bad) and the oil return line to the turbo (rubber line with a special heat resistance coating) they are known for kinking. Since my car has 144,500 miles I don't mind replacing this stuff anyways. I'm going to be making a custom PCV catch can system using 42DD PCV backing plate. I will be doing all this soon. One at a time of course so I can tell what fixes the problem. 


I'm thinking the real reason for the smoking is that the system is in positive pressure at times rather then negative. So there is a clogged breather hose somewhere with low flow. I'll be replacing more things in the next month or so. I'll keep you updated to what actually fixes it. Hope this helps. Just throwing sensible ideas out there.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

gtiorangatang said:


> I still burn oil but its less noticeable then before. I have a 42DD down pipe. I recently bought a high flow cat for it and bolted it up. I started to notice the clouds of oil smoke about a year after going stage ll (recently). I believe the smoking started due to low back pressure. The low back pressure might have caused something to fail further up stream towards the engine or because the fact that its tuned could be it also. These Volkswagen's were designed to have some amount of back pressure. Before I bought the high flow cat all I had was a resonator. My suitcase muffler and catalytic converter were deleted for my custom exhaust. Car sounded amazing but smelled horrible. She slowed down the smoking most likely because of the new cat burning off the oil before it reaches the end of the tail pipe.
> 
> 
> So, now its not as embarrassing to drive around but I have other problems. Oil on my spark plugs. Oil is getting into where it should not be. I believe it is the valve seal that could be leaking oil onto the bottom of the plugs. This could also be caused by the PCV system. I believe my PCV system has a clog in it and is causing oil to pushed were it does not belong. I have the new revised PCV valve also.
> ...


give this a try http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6077892-How-to-install-a-catch-can-the-correct-way
I was having the same issues after I installed a new DP and CC, after replacing turbo and valve stem seals I came up with this. it works better then stock IMO and best of all no more smoke. CC lines can also freeze so if its below 35deg park in a heated garage.

also a BG oil flush never hurts


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

For the record I installed a new turbo, replaced oil lines, and redid the PCV system with a catch can in nearly every conceivable configuration and it'd still smoke tremendously. It really seems to be on a per basis situation as there could be a number of reasons why it's smoking. Heck, might have just had a defective turbo that I replaced it with.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

sdavis872 said:


> For the record I installed a new turbo, replaced oil lines, and redid the PCV system with a catch can in nearly every conceivable configuration and it'd still smoke tremendously. It really seems to be on a per basis situation as there could be a number of reasons why it's smoking. Heck, might have just had a defective turbo that I replaced it with.


did you try the catch-can setup I posted? the one that pulls vacuum on the crankcase at idle?


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> did you try the catch-can setup I posted? the one that pulls vacuum on the crankcase at idle?


Yes, like I said, I tried them all.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

oil inlet ports inside the turbo can get clogged, building pressure and forcing oil through the seals, into the DP, where it burns and smokes. If you feel like tackling this you can disassemble the turbo housing and either blast compressed air through the inlets, or use a pick. The ports clog because oil doesn't cool efficiently after the car is shut down and hot oil is left sitting in a hot turbo, causing it to cook and turn to sludge. 

It is possible to do yourself, as you won't mess with the rotating assembly, so balance is maintained.

turbo motors aren't designed for backpressure, it's an unfortunate side effect of quieting engine noise. I've run catless straight 2.5" turbo back for 3 years no blue smoke. The only thing backpressure does to a turbo is slow down the spool by restricting airflow.

There are only so many places oil can get into the exhaust stream: rings, PCV, turbo, valves, head/VC gasket.


----------



## gtiorangatang (Nov 24, 2011)

*Replacing the PCV system!*

I'm going to replace the PCV breather hose in the back that attaches from the valve cover to the turbo. I'm also looking into buying a catch can. I don't think the catch can will fix the smoking but I think either the PCV breather hose or oil return line right next to it will fix it.


----------



## ajshoe (Aug 26, 2008)

have exact same problem with a 2003 1.8T passat. cleaned oil pan, new oil pickup tube, checked all evap hoses, new CCT, and car smokes (blue oil smoke) after warm up, at long idle, and and if u gas it with no load. will do compression, leak down soon. any solution to these posts ???? 

is best test - removing exhaust manifold and looking at exhaust valves ??? 

replacing exhaust valve seals is not an easy task.

what best way to test crankcase and cyl head pressure ???


----------



## Clong211 (May 4, 2014)

*Smoke out Tail Pipe*

I have a similar issue where I only get smoke out the tail pipe when I accelerate at a stop. The smoke gets larger the harder I accelerate. If I pull out slowly light acceleration I don’t get any. I havent changed out my PCV yet and I'm not sure what needs checked on the turbo.


----------



## Megoz (Feb 6, 2016)

*Anu update?*

Hi guys,
any update regarding this issue?

i think our problem is related to valve stem seals or piston rings..

BR


----------



## 04v-dubGLI (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy I found this thread. It looks like my head gasket could be leaking. After reading all of this, valve stem seals look like they could be an issue. I need to test if turning on the ac stops the smoking at idle. Basically the smoking starts after I idle for a whole after getting off a highway, or letting it idle for a few minutes.


----------

